# HERO



## Rabieshund (Jan 8, 2008)

First (or last, depends on how you see it) shoot for my LAST MAN STANDING series.

Model is Fabian. Dirt is charcoal, blood is syrup, food coloring and water and the sweat is rapeseed oil and water.
Foreground and background shot separately, combined in Photoshop. Quite a lot Photoshop work went in to this as you can see. I wanted it to look like a movie poster or something similar.

*HERO*
*A little updated. More dirt on jeans, a little more light on his face and a tad more contrast on the lower part of the image.*







Hope you like it.

You can find the other two shots here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105643


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks nice, blood color is a little bit off to my liking.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 8, 2008)

Crikey thats good ! Out of interest, did you green screen for the foreground shot ?


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 8, 2008)

LoKaM said:


> Looks nice, blood color is a little bit off to my liking.


Thanks, I made the blood on his tanktop more red.. I've been working on this for so long now, I'm having a hard time seeing these things!


dbrandon said:


> Crikey thats good ! Out of interest, did you green screen for the foreground shot ?


Thanks! No actually I didn't even have a real backdrop. You should have seen the original shot, hahahaha!


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't remember where but theres a receipe on the internet to make almost flawless fake blood with dish soap and other stuff..You should search it up for your future shoots.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 8, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> Thanks! No actually I didn't even have a real backdrop. You should have seen the original shot, hahahaha!



:stun: Bet that was a job to mask ! Giving the lasso tool a good work-out ?! 

If you'd ever care to share a tiny version of the original, i'd be very keen to see it.

Nice skills behind the lens, and behind the screen !


----------



## cameramike (Jan 8, 2008)

beyond words, that is insane, any chance we could see the un edited?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 8, 2008)

Like I said about the other ones...just awesome.  You really have a talent.


----------



## minkster (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, that is a really great photoshop right there. I'd love to see the unedited as well!


----------



## rob91 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's just one of those days...


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 9, 2008)

LoKaM said:


> I can't remember where but theres a receipe on the internet to make almost flawless fake blood with dish soap and other stuff..You should search it up for your future shoots.


He put some in his mouth to let it pour down his chin. I'm not sure that dish soap would have been the tastiest of choises, hah! But he said it was disgusting anyway. Though this is the recipe I've been reading about on all photo and film making forums and it works pretty well!



dbrandon said:


> :stun: Bet that was a job to mask ! Giving the lasso tool a good work-out ?!
> 
> If you'd ever care to share a tiny version of the original, i'd be very keen to see it.
> 
> Nice skills behind the lens, and behind the screen !


Yes polygon lasso tool for the win. The hair was a bit easier than hair usually is because it was wet.
I don't know about posting the original, haha... It's pretty embarrassing. 



cameramike said:


> beyond words, that is insane, any chance we could see the un edited?


Thanks! Maybe.. x)



Sideburns said:


> Like I said about the other ones...just awesome.  You really have a talent.


Cool, thank you so much. 



minkster said:


> Wow, that is a really great photoshop right there. I'd love to see the unedited as well!


Hehe yes it feels a bit like it's 99,999999999% Photoshop work.



rob91 said:


> It's just one of those days...


We all look like this in Sweden.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 9, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> Yes polygon lasso tool for the win. The hair was a bit easier than hair usually is because it was wet.
> I don't know about posting the original, haha... It's pretty embarrassing.



Don't be embarrased, i'm sure most would appreciate the amazing effort and talent involved in getting to the end product ! 

Anyway, im being pressuring, so i'll shut up


----------



## Arch (Jan 9, 2008)

excellent processing, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 9, 2008)

Excellent work on this one.  Love the angle too.    

Just in case you want for a future photoshoot
I have used the third recipe before and added a spoonful of Dawn...dish soap, to help with the cleanup of the red die.  But it does not have the best taste.  You can also check your local party shops...some still stock vampire blood capsules, you bite and the blood squirts out....like the type Rocky used. :lmao:

*Homemade Fake Blood*

1 c. Karo Syrup
1 Tbsp Water
2 Tbsp Red Food Coloring
1 tsp Yellow Food Coloring

Mix together in a mixing bowl and you're done. Try adding blue or yellow for a different shade.


*Chocolate Fake Blood*

1/2 c. Warm Water
4 Tbsp Corn Syrup
1 Tbsp Powdered Cocoa
1 tsp Red Food Coloring

Blend the water and cocoa together and then add the rest of the ingredients. Let the concoction sit for awhile and skim the bubbles off of the top. Add a couple of drops of yellow food coloring if you're not satisfied.


*Simple Fake Blood*

Clear Corn Syrup
Red Food Coloring
Milk - Optional

However much fake blood is how much corn syrup you'll need. Pour it into a bowl and mix in some red food coloring. Add some blue if you like. Adding a small amount of milk will make the blood appear darker and thicker.


*Realistic Recipe*

2/3 c. Corn Syrup
1/3 c. Warm Water
5 Tbsp Corn Starch
4 tsp red food coloring
1 Tbsp Powdered Cocoa
2 drops of green or yellow food coloring

Mix the corn starch with the water in a large mixing bowl. Stir in the corn syrup. Add the food coloring slowly, checking for color.


----------



## jdgreen92086 (Jan 9, 2008)

Incredible. I love it.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work, love it


----------



## Campbell (Jan 9, 2008)

Yikes, really cool shot. Colors, tone, and mood are all great.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn! (that's good)


----------



## Roger (Jan 9, 2008)

great stuff and really excellent processing skills...it reminds me of the movie Evil Dead.


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 9, 2008)

Once again I admire your photoshop skill!


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome photo.  

The only negative thing I have is that his jeans are too clean (considering how dirty everything else is), but that's a minor thing.

Great job!


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! I actually had a look on the jeans. Put some more dirt on them. Check the original post for the updated version!


----------



## rob91 (Jan 10, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> We all look like this in Sweden.



Hah, consider my plane ticket booked. I forgot to mention your pic kind of reminds me of Bruce Campbell...you should try copping a cheesy grin and see how it works out.







Obviously yours is more professional looking, just thought it would be something to think about.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jan 10, 2008)

NiIce work!

I think it turned out great, and I can't imagine the time you must haVe spent on the editting and combining!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 10, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> Thanks! I actually had a look on the jeans. Put some more dirt on them. Check the original post for the updated version!


Subtle, but it makes a huge difference.  :thumbup:

Now it's perfect!


----------



## groovin (Jan 10, 2008)

coollllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks all! I think it was 7 or 8 hours of editing.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 11, 2008)

i cant believe i havent commented yet on how much i love this photo. ive viewed it so many times. excellent shot. really.


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 11, 2008)

That photo is SUPER nice. Kindof reminds me of Joey L.'s work.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 12, 2008)

Lorielle: Thanks a alot. I'm glad you liked it so much. 

unnecessary: Thanks, yes the inspiration I got from Joey L is definitely behind how this photo turned out.


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 13, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> Lorielle: Thanks a alot. I'm glad you liked it so much.
> 
> unnecessary: Thanks, yes the inspiration I got from Joey L is definitely behind how this photo turned out.



hahah thats amazing because im about to try the same type of shot! I watched the DVD and i think its fairly simple photoshop wise. The Rough Multiply technique is great, but it really doesnt come out unless u have that great lighting. MY shot will be a little different, as it will be a girl.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok cool  You watched his DVD? How was it?


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 14, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> Ok cool  You watched his DVD? How was it?


I found his DVD to be very helpful and it did teach me some  USEFUL   techniques. Now im ready to go out and shoot some urban shots and apply some of the techs to my work. Do you have any type of messenger of some sort? AIM?


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 14, 2008)

Not AIM but I have msn: the_ove@hotmail.com


----------

